# Yet another Probiotic question... Align or generic



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

In an ever ongoing search to find things that help me I reconsidered probiotics again. I had heard some good things about align, but then again every different probiotic I have tried so far has not worked out.

Also read some people here say Bifidobacterium has been the best for their IBS, and I know Align has this and this only. I opted to try the local store brand with was very similiar. Basically the same as Align but stronger (more bacteria, and a slightly different strain). Bif infantis 10 mg (strain SD-5845), compared to 4mg in Align Probiotic blend 15 mg (3 different B. types)

I took the first one last night... is 1 per day like Align. About 6 hours later I woke up with gurgling, and pain like I needed to go NOW. Passed gas (lots), then very loose stool, then runs, then straight runs. Pure runs about 3 more times before I left the house, and no issue since. My left pinchy/spasm area this morning has nothing.. no pain, no sensation. In other words... better than most days for sure, even after the morning diarrhea bouts. I am curious to see how it holds through the worst part of my day (lunchtime, early afternoon).

At first this morning I said.. no way I am done with this, taking no more, but then as the morning has gone on I am not so sure. I have had other probiotics constipate me, give me gas, pain etc. No doubt it gave me gas overnight which is gone now. The runs were not nice, but since I have felt great.

Why would a probiotic give me the runs so bad, and gas. Is it killing bad bacteria or just so much at one time? Trying to understand the mechanism behind it. Wondering if I do it every other day will I still get benefit. How long does the diarrhea last? Does your system get used to the Bifidobact?

Did this extreme onset D happen to anyone else on this or align. Does it go away? Did Align help you?

I have a trip coming in 9 days in which I'll be driving for 13 hrs straight. I am torn whether to take it again tonight. I can't afford to spark a deeper flare.


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hmmmm... Well so far absolutely ZERO issues today, no pain, no cramps, nothing. I usually have some type of issue in the 12:00-2:00pm range. Honestly if I could feel everyday like I did today I would be happy. Still on all my meds and supplements, only thing different is the super-align probiotic last night. If things keep on I'll take another tonight and see how tomorrow goes.


----------



## Daenerys14 (Jul 1, 2015)

It's great to hear you're feeling the benefits. I haven't got any advice really but I am looking int o probiotics as a means of managing my symptoms.

It sounds like maybe it was an adjustment to your gut and there was a reaction until things settled. Hopefully it continues to work for you.

Keep us posted on your progress


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi Daenerys...

Yes I am hoping... just been let down by many things. I am on a lot of supplements as well that have really helped. Happy to share anything I have learned if I can be of help with your symptoms. If you have left side spasms and pain with D, or C with spasm pain let me know that has become my specialty lol.

Yes, I will be updating this thread daily at first with results from this. I know I would want to know as well if someone was having luck with probiotics.

Snapshot of what I am currently taking & eating, again just added this probiotic first time last night, best day I have had in a long time so far today. All this stuff really helps and manages pain to a minimum, but I still have maybe 1-2 hours of pinchiness during every day, sometimes light spasms. Today though has been nothing...at all.. like I was normal again.

upon waking....

.375mg Levbid - 1 gram L-Glutamine - 700mg GABA - 133mg Magnesium Citrate

30 mins later....

1% milk with 1 full scoop high quality whey protein

8:30am....

large hot cup Heather's peppermint tea

10:00am...

roughly 1-1.5 cup of oatmeal (plain, or a drop of honey)

11:00am...

medium cup Heather's fennel tea

12:30-1:00...

133mg Magnesium Citrate

1:15-1:30...

4-8 oz piece of grilled chicken

2:00...

large cup Heather's peppermint tea

3:45 - 4:00....

cup of yogurt

5:30...

either 20-30 mins of walking, or 4-8 light sets of weight training

6:00...

another protein shake

7:30...

.375mg Levbid - 1gram L-Glutamine - 700mg GABA

8:30...

light dinner (chicken & rice, chicken noodle soup, salmon, etc)

9:00-ish...

133mg Magnesium Citrate

10:30...

Fennel tea for bed

This is working wonders for me. I know it is not just one thing either. I have seen "steps" of improvement as I have added each. The L-Glutamine seemed to bug my tummy at first the first 2 days or so, then it stopped. I noticed a large improvement when I added the magnesium, then even more when I took out the fiber, and more when I added the GABA & L-Glut.

To me the magnesium is huge in helping with the spasms, I had read low dose when absorbed through the colon it actually calms it, and helps restore normal contractions. Thing is if I was not on the Levbid I could not take it. Even with Levbid twice daily (which would block me up in just a few days alone) I still get some runs here and there in the morning because of the Magnesium. But if you are on Levbid, Levsin, or even Bentyl you should be good to take it. Even 1 daily would help I'd think, I take 3. If you are C prone IBS with cramps or spasms I'd be all over daily 400mg Magnesium Citrate.

As a final testament to my morning supplements.... on the weekends I am bad, I tend to sleep in. If I do not eat I get pain.. so usually get up do my meds, then 30 mins protein shake, then back to sleep. Sunday AM I didn't.. just slept.. til 11:30. Woke up hungry and hurting (you now where). Swallowed my morning pills... within 15-20mins pain had subsided, but was hungry and needed to eat, but not in pain. In the past if I allowed this to happen I would be in full spasms.


----------



## Daenerys14 (Jul 1, 2015)

I remember reading months ago about the benefits of taking Magnesium supplements as part of an active life diet. It helps prevent cramps in muscles so it doesn't disrupt a sporting event and so on.

Makes sense that it may help with any kind of cramp/spasm even if it is in the gut.

May give that a try.

Glad to made this post


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

Daenerys14 said:


> I remember reading months ago about the benefits of taking Magnesium supplements as part of an active life diet. It helps prevent cramps in muscles so it doesn't disrupt a sporting event and so on.
> 
> Makes sense that it may help with any kind of cramp/spasm even if it is in the gut.
> 
> ...


Yes, correct. When researching it I read that low dose as it is absorbed directly through the intestine/colon it has a direct relaxing effect, and also supposedly helps to retrain proper contractions instead of spasms. I can tell you this... for me the effect was and remains immediate. It is a big part of stopping spasms for me. I also read that like 80% of the population does not get nearly enough. It has a relaxing effect as well... you sleep like a rock, and fall asleep easily. However... if I had IBS -D and just added this it would not work well. It will cause D in a IBS D prone person, but my levbid, and peppermint teas slow my motility to constipation. The Magnesium Citrate keeps that in check and things move along when using both for me.

I also REALLY like the L-Glutamine... I really do feel that heals things, and has been very good to me so far.

Morning update on the Align-ish probiotic....

Still feel great with no issues, took my second one last night with dinner. This morning no gas, did not even wake up to go the bathroom. Before leaving from house gently tried to go.. tiny bit only. Not sure if after yesterday's straight diarrhea it is now gonna constipate me, or if I was just so cleared out yesterday that nothing is ready yet. I have heard some reviews where this probiotic stops any BMs for 2 days, then you actually have normal ones.... so dunno. I am always very concerned with going into constipation so I will be watching this today.

I may skip tonight's dose, I may add 1 extra Magnesium pill, I may do a light 1/2 dose of miralax, or depending may do none of them.


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ughhh yeah.. constipation. Just had the urge to go and was nothing but mucus. I had not had this since starting my magnesium. Gonna have to skip at least tonight, likely 1/2 dose of miralax to see.


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

So last night as soon as I got home from work I decided to take a full dose of miralax. I skipped the probiotic (so that means have taken last 2 days but off yesterday), and also skipped my evening dose of Levbid. I did not increase my 400mg total daily dose of magnesium citrate.

Had only very slight discomfort last evening.. more of a trapped gas than spasm. This morning passed lots of small, well formed pieces of stool. A few times. Then took all my normal morning supplements/levbid like a normal morning. I still feel like I am on the probiotic... in other words no pain or any sensations from my colon as has been the case since I started it. I figure any good bact is a good thing even if I cannot take it daily.

It's still real early morning, so I'll see how the day progresses and decide tonight if I take my levbid and the probiotic, one, or neither, or both with a shot of miralax.

Either way though something has happened in my colon. Not sure if it is just enough time with the L-Glutamine (2 solid weeks now)... and it's repairing of damage. Or the probiotic but spasm/pain has been better last 3 days than in a long time. Now to see what happens, how I can take this stuff, and if it holds.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Seems you are making good progress. Keep updating ...


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

Just a quick update...

Last night I took another dose of the 4x Probiotic, and everything I normally do supplement-wise, but NOT my evening dose of Levbid. Followed up (just to be on the safe side) with 1/2 dose of miralax right before bed. Early AM was about 3 BM's of watery yet semi formed stool, not straight runs. Gas is now at a minimum.. maybe just a touch over without the probiotic. Tonight thinking I will be skipping the evening levbid again, and this time no miralax to see how that works. This makes 4 days with the probiotic, of which I took all except for day #3.

Still having no real pain issues. A little pinching this morning after the Bm's when first at work, but started out as a very stressful morning. 1 cup of peppermint tea calmed that right down. Worth noting the pinching always seems to happen when I am on miralax beyond a dose or 2.

Overall though this week has been stellar compared to really any time in the last 4-6 months. Almost "feeling" normal most of the time, really just abnormal bowel movement behavior. Been able to do light/moderate weight lifting, and believe it or not almost daily stomach/core work.... crunches, leg lifts, side crunches, etc.

One last thing I will be watching... the stool. 2 days in before the constipation and even in what I got during the constipation just looked better. More well formed and slightly darker (correct) color. This along with how I feel in the spastic area is really making me like this probiotic. Basically my always sore spot/spasm location just feels like it not there. Nothing, no sensation at all, just like we all want it to be. Like when we were normal.

Also not really seeing really any mucus compared to before. The L-Glutamine is really supposed to help with that, and seems to. I still attribute a lot of this to the Glutamine as well. My guts do not feel as irritated, and inflammed..... all what it directly helps with. I need to make a correction there too... i misread the label.. seems I have been taking roughly 2 grams (not 1) of L-Glutamine twice daily. I have now upped to 4 grams twice daily. From what I understand the "proper" dose to heal/help IBS would be like 7 grams twice daily. If I go up more I will do it gradually as I am having great results from 1/3 of that, and at first couple days it did bug me a tiny bit. I really think that stuff is well worth it for anyone with IBS regardless of D or C.

p.s. -- may have spoke too soon. Bit of a stressful day here at work... 2:35 pm and light spasming as would begin something worse. Popped a Bentyl (use those for backup) and another peppermint tea.. seems to be calming.


----------



## truekumar (Feb 11, 2015)

Does anyone here know whether it is safe to take all three Magnesium Citrate, L-Glutamine and a drug called Amitriptyline on a daily basis?


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

What's the name of that magic probiotic?


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

truekumar said:


> Does anyone here know whether it is safe to take all three Magnesium Citrate, L-Glutamine and a drug called Amitriptyline on a daily basis?


Checking online I don't see any drug interactions between them and Amitriptyline.

Magnesium is a macro-mineral... like calcium, sodium, and potassium. They are needed by the body and have to supllied through diet. In the US at least studies show 80-90% of the population is deficient in it. Everywhere I read long term supplementation is a good thing.

L-Glutamine is an amino acid. It is found in meat and quality protein. Activity depletes it, and bodybuilders have been using it in excess for decades with no reports of problems. A very high dose 20 grams daily long term can be an issue, an if it is taken long term in high dose it is recommended to also take B-12 which regulates the amount the body stores. Personally if I was on it for more than 3 months (and was taking more than I am) I would consider it.

As a note I don't see being on it ( L-Glutamine) indefinitely, as it's action is more to heal the intestinal walls, and reduce inflammation. Once things have calmed after a month or two my intention is to pull off, or at most do some every few days to keep any inflammation down.

Neither has any effect on serotonin levels so should not effect the Elavil - Amitriptyline.


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

jaumeb said:


> What's the name of that magic probiotic?


 Literally it is a Kroger brand of Align. Kroger is a chain of food stores in the Southeast USA.

I do think this post is correct...

"I was considering taking Align, but I have noticed that many stores (target, walmart, costco) carry a generic version that is much cheaper. It is called 4X Probiotic and Im guessing it is made by one company and each store private labels it. The 4x has the following:

Bif infantis 10 mg (strain SD-5845), compared to 4mg in Align

Probiotic blend 15 mg (3 different B. types)

Has anyone tried this and how does it compare to Align? I was thinking it must be similar since both products have the B. infantis, but they are differnt strains and I wasnt sure if that made a differnce. it seems like all the studies have been based on the strain that Align uses 35624."

This is the closest I can find to the exact "Kroger" one I have... but beside the name the box looks identical.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Equate-4X-Digestive-Care-Probiotic-Capsules-28-count/23554924

NO SCRATCH THAT.... looking at the label on the site:

Supplement Facts

Serving Size: 1 Capsule

Proprietary Probiotic Blend providing

5 billion CFUs**

***

Lactobacillus acidophilus, Bifidobacterium infantis, Bifidobacterium bifidum, Bifidobacterium lactis.

I am fairly certain it is different. The one I am taking doesn't have the Lactobacillus acidophilus. I think it is 100% Bifido's. I know the Lacto gave me issues before so when I picked it out I specifically looked for nothing but Bifido's.

I will snap a couple pictures of box and label tonight.


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

Very good weekend. Been using the probiotic with everything and my 1 levbid per day. No bowel issues, actually things going good. Forgot the probiotic last night until bedtime, took it then and did have a "clearing out" this morning lol... which ended in straight diarrhea, but no pain, and after the last time off to work, feel great, and no issue.

I could always play with it and add back 2 levbids every other day which would likely even the looseness out, but honestly I'd rather be a little D than over to C as long as there is no cramping.

We leave for the beach in less than 2 days, and I have my 13 hr drive coming so likely will double up on the levbid next 2 days.. as the nervousness and trip prep have caused diarrhea before on the drive... which sucks. At least this year I have a suitcase of weapons to pull out if needed, and a boatload more knowledge, so I feel good.

This weekend I actually went to the Mexican restaurant and had plain chicken and beef fajitas (no peppers or onions of course), just the grilled meat on tortillas and it was SO good. Was thinking just how far I have come from nearly constant pain and daily vomiting, almost feeling suicidal to where I am now... in only maybe 12 weeks. I always want more, but I should be happy.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Leo41, thanks for the details. It seems you are doing better and better with that probiotic.


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

Jaumeb...

Finally here are pics of the one I am using. As I know you follow the other thread you will know I was off them for about 13 days, and just restarted last night after returning from vacation trip.

Actually feel better this morning, but had some constipation issues this AM. Kinda as happened before but with no D first day use.

I will keep this thread updated on how they do from here. I am very curious because in other threads with other probiotics I have read over and over IF they worked well the first time.. once off and they back on.. they don't see to do as well or were a problem.

http://www.mediafire.com/view/4uxoof9vomso3y3/20150713_214751.jpg

http://www.mediafire.com/view/4yx4uqx3cf5i27t/20150713_214720.jpg


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks Leo. I am focusing now on home fermented foods which seem to be more powerful than commercial probiotics.


----------

